# Xampp



## al-Maghribi (3. Juni 2008)

hallo Leute,

ich habe bei ber arbeit eine PHP Anwendung erstellt und diese wird dann von allen anderen mitarbeiter aufgerufen, letztens haben die Techniker aus der IT abteilung der IIS von MS der Networkzugriff gesperrt! 
ich habe dann Xampp auf meinem PC runtergeladen jetzt kann die Anwendung nicht aufgerufen wenn ich nicht an meinem PC angemeldet bin

wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen ?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Juni 2008)

Hi,
was von XAMPP kann den nicht gestartet werden? Apache, Mysql ...?
Wenn du die Fehlermeldung busy auf Port 80 von Apache bekommst, dann kann es sein das du nebenher noch Skype laufen hast. Die blockieren sich gegenseitig. Skype beenden und Apache neustarten.
Aber was fürn schmun ist das den den IIS den Netzwerkzugang zu sperren? Ich würd mal bei denen von der IT anklopfen und mal fragen was das soll. So kann doch keiner Arbeiten.

Viele Grüße


----------

